# Reel grease suggestion...



## Ringo Redux

Quick question for those vets of self cleaning and repair..

I took apart my penn 150ss the other day and reassembled it after a thorough cleaning. I mean, it was bad. There was built up tar and all kinds of nonsense in there. After a standard once-over, the thing practically sparkles. It's spooled up now with some big game 30 lb test and a wire leader. Barracuda's beware. I'm digressing..

To the point - I used some Penn Reel Lube on the innards, but my FIL told me that in order to keep it from evaporating and to keep it greased up, I need to add in some...petroleum jelly? He said to fill the cavity with vaseline (or generic PJ) and it'll work like a champ. Anyone else do this? I wanted to throw it out there before I potentially jack up a reel, as I've never heard it before..

-R.


----------



## Squidder

*reel grease*

Never use petroleum jelly in a reel. It is very harsh and is a true petroleum product. It has properties which eats plastic, rubber and seals on bearings. It also traps water and contaminants. When vaseline petroleum jelly gets hot is also liquifies. Most reels requires a synthetic more refined lighter lubricant. Check your owners manual for proper lubrication type.

Rick


----------



## lobsterman

go to www.alantani.com and pick his brains. He is awesome and hot rods the reels used out in California. He will tell you the grease and lube he uses.


----------



## Joraca

When I was about 15 I did that to my 402 Mitchell and the innards wore out in about a year.

Poor lube, no corrosion preventatives, no pressure additives, etc.

Joraca


----------



## Ringo Redux

Really glad I asked, guys. I appreciate the heads up. Looking to get my hands on some of the Penn Grease or yamaha marine grease.


----------



## Squidder

*Reel grease*

Pick up some Kendall super blue and mix some with a bit of marvel mystery oil, it works great and lasts a long time. I want to add this is not the standard blend I use on all reels. I have many types of oils and greases depending on Reel make, model, type, drag type, size and even age.


----------



## Neki

I would like to try the newer expensive sythetic reel lubes like quantum hot sauce or the like. Do you have to strip all the old grease to get the micro bonding advantages they claim or can it work with the exsisting lube? In other words im too lazy to completly dismantel and solvent scrub everything.


----------



## Squidder

*Reel Grease*

My understanding is all the affected parts must be cleaned and degreased for the full effects of the new lube to work.


----------

